# safe houseplant in an aquarium???



## fish4962 (Oct 3, 2011)

:fish10:I went to a fish-friends house and she had devils ivy floating in her aquarium. I was shocked that it would be safe for fish to nibble on. She only had small fish (neons/mollies)in her tank...My question is: is that houseplant safe for my bigger, plant-eating fish to nibble on ??? It really was visually very attractive and more cost-effective than plants from the fish store...
All my fish eat up my store bought aquarium plants...!!

Thanks,

fish4962


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

House plants are a gamble, so I personally would advise against it. If I were you, I would invest in a head of lettuce or spinach and feed them that. Probably cheaper, as well.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

some do use house plants (like peach lillies) floating on the tank with roots into the tank.

I would give it a try and see what happens if you like that. At most all you would need to is provide some protection for the roots.

That said I do feel the true aquatic plants are much better.  Because in addition to consuming nutrients they also consume carbon dioxide and return oxygen so the tank becomes a net producer of oxygen and co2 consumer each day.

my .02


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I would stick with aquatic plants.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Devils Ivy is basically a poisonous plant, with roots in the water it takes up a lot of nitrates, won't hurt fish that just nibble, but fish that eats plants can be deadly.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

susankat said:


> Devils Ivy is basically a poisonous plant, with roots in the water it takes up a lot of nitrates, won't hurt fish that just nibble, but fish that eats plants can be deadly.


Dat not good!

Sound like something else should be used and your neighbor warned. *old dude

just my .02


----------

